# Where to purchase flying type birds?



## ThatKid (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been looking around at several sites, but I was wondering if y'all had any suggestions. I've never had any experience with rollers/tumblers/etc. Just homers (and Flights once) and I'd hate to get swindled. 

I was thinking about Bham rollers, but am willing to consider any breed if y'all have suggestions.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

The Pensom (he said thought guy that sold that just won show said called Jensen rollers), high velocity rollers my buddy gave me, roll ten to twenty feet already and oldest only about six months (some rollers/strains start to come into roll at three earliest, some six months, usually a year, sometimes up to two years.. he is breeding for looks and hasn't flown any yet, and of ones gotten from him the basic blacks with some white to baldhead, are performing best. he and i have every color of them now. I've got so many now going to have to sell some.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

Look on here maybe also in breeder directory, and o backyard chicken keeping, for local clubs, facebook and other social networks maybe usefull also. most good clubs/breeders are more than happy to help newbs start out, and probly may give you two to six breeders or squeakers free to start you out.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. HOw many birds or breeds do you want? Today i found a flying bird. And i can give you some Armenian or Mix tumblers from here in Los Angeles. They are all tumbler X high flyer type only birds. And they are this years babies. Not banded: already flying for 20 minutes. They belong to my neighbor who flies them daily. But the BOPs are already chasing them. Thanks.
Addition: The 20 minutes is in 90-100 plus weather we were having lately. I also got to see some dive away from the black falcon several times without cuts.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Thatkid, what city and state do you live? I can try to find someone close to you that raises Birmingham Rollers and you can go from there if you would like.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

When I was first interested in Pigeons, the internet wasn't available.
I was on my own.
I went to the local library, and gatherd all of the information that I could.
I found, for me, in my area, the best sourse was the state listing for farm animals. 
It was, kinda a long shot to call long distance, on a old ad, but guess what, It worked!
Then. I called even even longer distance (out of state) and providing I paid properly, I got Exactly what I wanted, and expected.
Days of old, when knights were bold! But it worked for me!
Not everything stops because there is no internet/computer!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

ThatKid said:


> I've been looking around at several sites, but I was wondering if y'all had any suggestions. I've never had any experience with rollers/tumblers/etc. Just homers (and Flights once) and I'd hate to get swindled.
> 
> I was thinking about Bham rollers, but am willing to consider any breed if y'all have suggestions.


Hi KID, Just where in the UNITED STATES are you after all the USA is a big country. If we knew where you live we might know someone in your area that could help you.We also may be able to let you know of a show in your area where there are people that are selling birds. GEORGE


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

best place to start looking for Performing Breeds is in a pigeon club , best flyer are on my list are tipplers , high flyers, New york flights , if you could find some pure tumblers, not the show type they will fly , now roller are fun to watch but of you have hawk and falcons problem in your area i dont recommend them then they are easy targets for the bird of pray . Good luck in your seach


----------



## ThatKid (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, I ended up getting some birds.

Four rollers and two American fantails. I absolutely love them! I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Fantail Are Not Great Flyier In Fact They Make Easier Targets Then Roller To Birds Of Pray , They Are Mosly Show Birds


----------



## LA_BOY (Dec 28, 2013)

Am also trying to start up a flying roller kit, I just know exactly wear to look for some good rollers, a guy wear I was working for in the summer gave me 4 rollers for free. Man I was excited I've always enjoyed watching rollers since I was small from behind my grandmas apartment, there was a neighbor who had a lot of rollers, and ever since than every wear I went if I seen rollers I was a child again, so when he gave me the rollers that's what I've always wanted. And now I have 7 and I want more to sew them all fly together up high. Sorry for the whole life story, but if I told you all my stories when I was small go through alleys looking through holes behind peoples yard because I would see them fly there pigeons. Those memories never left me, am now 20 my friends think am crazy because I say have you ever seen pigeons that roll. But GOD answered my desires from my heart.


----------



## LA_BOY (Dec 28, 2013)

I just don't know


----------



## LA_BOY (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry for the incorrect and misspelled sentences.


----------

